# stumpy woods.



## Mark Evans (4 Feb 2010)

here's a few from a walk in the woods. it was rather damp and dreary, but the mosses looked radiant in the wet.


----------



## Jase (4 Feb 2010)

Great shots, love the composition of the first one.


----------



## zig (4 Feb 2010)

Nice and simple I like the last two.


----------



## JamesM (4 Feb 2010)

You've such a good eye bud, really, really nice pics man 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Feb 2010)

cheers guys. i think, for me, there more to document all that's wild in the UK. The inspiration these woods give me is immense. 

moss rules the whole place.

this next image was taken after walking through quite a dull part. looking across the fungus stuck out like a sore thumb.





cheers james and a stinking birthday to you


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2010)

Love the 2nd image.  Great DoF.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Feb 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the 2nd image. Great DoF.



Thanks George   

F2 for all the images.


----------



## flygja (5 Feb 2010)

I thought the first pic was actually a macro of an emersed setup   

Great shots!


----------



## Antoni (5 Feb 2010)

Great shots, Mark!

I love mosses, too!

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Feb 2010)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Great shots, Mark!



thanks mate. that reminds me, i must mail you   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I thought the first pic was actually a macro of an emersed setup



if i could create something as natural, i'd be well happy.   

A word of warning....there's a young man with a gun in the woods. so be careful.





a couple of random shots.





This second image shows clumps of grass growing along the water filled furrows created by a tractor.They also contained some kind of aquatic stem plant, which was growing at quite a rate. Everything else around the area was brown. The first image of the soldier, was the opposite way on.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Feb 2010)

The colours are always so vivid  Especially on the moss covered tree trunk


----------



## TDI-line (7 Feb 2010)

Great pics Mark.

Is the young man playing Call of Duty : Modern Warfare?


----------



## CeeBee (8 Feb 2010)

I love it when photographs make me smile, and these did - they're wonderful


----------



## John Starkey (8 Feb 2010)

Mark your photography is first class,did you take these hand held or did you have the tripod with you ?
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The colours are always so vivid  Especially on the moss covered tree trunk



cheers dude. the particular lens i've used is just amazing. colours are so rich.DPP provides some amazing colour control too



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Is the young man playing Call of Duty : Modern Warfare?



he's mad on anything army at the mo.   



			
				CeeBee said:
			
		

> I love it when photographs make me smile, and these did - they're wonderful



thanks caroline.     



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Mark your photography is first class,did you take these hand held or did you have the tripod with you ?



All on a tripod john. The live view has changed my picture taking tremendously. i just cant trust auto focus any more.

i've shot @ f2 because the bokeh is my fave effect from a camera.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Feb 2010)

i've shot @ f2 because the bokeh is my fave effect from a camera.

I agree i love bokeh in my bird pics,makes them stand out more,
john.


----------

